# food science and chemistry... yup, im a nerd...



## newbiechef (Dec 12, 2006)

i am looking for a book that explains how different ingredients affect baked goods... like a food science book, one that can tell me how different things affect what it is i am baking or cooking. i want to learn how all this stuff works. is there a good like food science book, or a book that tells me how different baked good or dishes are affected by certain ingredients? like how eggs affect a custard, or how salt in EVERYTHINg affects dishes and baked goods. and can even dive into the science and chemistry behind why it works, like baking soda and baking powder, why both? that is the kind of book im looking to find, does anyone have a good suggestion of a book of this kind? thankyou.


----------



## mikescookin (Jan 15, 2005)

Take a look at "On Food And Cooking-The Science and Lore of the Kitchen" by
Harold Mcgee. It seems to be the bible of Kitchen science.
You might also ask the question in the baking forum at eGullet Society
eG Forums (The eGullet Society for Culinary Arts & Letters)

Good luck,

Mike


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Though I dearly love [product="6283"]On Food And Cooking The Science And Lore Of The Kitchen [/product] , I think that [product="23436"]Cookwise The Secrets Of Cooking Revealed [/product] will better meet your needs. She has extensive coverage, along with sample recipes, showing the effects of various ingredients and methods in baking.

They're both great books, so your best bet is to use Nicko's Amazon link and buy both.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

If you can hold out, Shirley Corriher is finally coming out with _Bakewise_! Don't quite know how soon, but it's a lot closer than it was 5 years ago. 

In the meantime, have a look at _Understanding Baking_ by Joseph Amendola and Nicole Rees. Lots of science, pretty easy to digest.


----------

